# Digital Camera in 6 k



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Feb 8, 2006)

hi. Can u please suggest me a good digital camera in the range 5 to 7 k. I want as much as features as possible in it. Thank u.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 9, 2006)

Look out for Kodak ..I dont remember the no but it it something around 6.5 K..go to a Kodak Shop and enquire..but at least you should take a digi cam wid 4 Mega Pixels and optical zoom 3x..but then price will be higher for good brands.....


----------



## khandu (Feb 9, 2006)

Canon A400


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 9, 2006)

I AM LOOKING TO BUY A DIGICAM IN THE BUDGET 12-15K.PLZ SUGGEST ME SOME GOOD OPTIONS ESPECIALLY FROM SONY.


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 11, 2006)

i got sony DSC-P73 for 11.5k an year ago and is great...

4 Megapixel
3x optical zoom
12x zoom

wonderful camera great value for money...


----------



## phatratt (Feb 11, 2006)

kodak easy share(basic or starting range) is the best bet.i don't have much tech info on that and it is priced around 5K.


----------



## coolendra (Feb 11, 2006)

cannon A440  shud be within budget .......


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 11, 2006)

phatratt said:
			
		

> kodak easy share(basic or starting range) is the best bet.i don't have much tech info on that and it is priced around 5K.



 it has terrible battery life. got 10 pics from duracell. no optical zoom. 4x digital zoom(useless). so buy only if ur budget is too tight and u r crazy abt being digital. else not worth the money.  and all cameras need mem card which cost an additional 1000.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Feb 12, 2006)

hey kniwor wu u mind uploading some pics taken from your cam??
1 in good lighting cond. and other in low light???


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 15, 2006)

here are the images.....

*i1.tinypic.com/nvnn8z.jpg

victoria memorial garden.... kolkata...  besides the building...

*i1.tinypic.com/nvnqyd.jpg

macro mode...

*i1.tinypic.com/nvnnsg.jpg

*This is a scene in late night, not evening or morning....... the grass on the ground cannot be seen
 at all to human eyes... The water tank far away can barely be seen..... but it's all visible in photograph
*


----------



## mangemayur (Feb 16, 2006)

Kniwor.... Cant see the images  .. pls check


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 16, 2006)

Iĺl upload on another website.... till evening..


----------



## PainKiller (Feb 20, 2006)

nice night mode snap i must say


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 20, 2006)

@kniwor      well yaar u got good stuff. i have kodak easy share of somewhere abt 8K which hasnt got a single feature. no optical zoom and poor flash.


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 20, 2006)

shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> @kniwor      well yaar u got good stuff. i have kodak easy share of somewhere abt 8K which hasnt got a single feature. no optical zoom and poor flash.


yeah i used easyshare....
 did not find any manual handling


----------

